# Happy 65th Birthday To Me



## stoney (Jun 27, 2019)

This showed up today. I was going to leave it packed until July 11th, my birthday. Then I said screw that, couldn't wait.    1964 Stingray K4, built Oct. 2, '64, fork dated 9-4.  Tire stamped UU681  Thank you Brady


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 27, 2019)

Sweet bike !


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Sweet bike !




Thank you.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy Happy Birthday !!!! . Is that the bike you had as a kid ?


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you. No, my bike when I was a kid was a '65 Coppertone Deluxe. About 10 years ago I bought the nicest original '65 Coppertone Deluxe I have ever seen from Gary Wold. Sold it a few years ago. I kick myself. Oh well, not the first time, probably won't be the last.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jun 27, 2019)

July 11 is also my late mother's birthday. Happy birthday to you both.


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday to your mom. Thank you.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy birthday


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice! That early violet rocks. I did the same thing with an original ‘65 Super Deluxe  with a nice spare springer and a ‘68 Orange Krate years ago. My Son wasnt crazy about them. I’ve regretted it in the last few years... Happy Birthday!


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2019)

catfish said:


> Happy birthday




Thanks Catfish


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday! You'll need some Miracle-Gro on that to ride it again tho'.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 28, 2019)

happy birthday !


----------



## Sven (Jun 28, 2019)

Happy pre Birthday wishes. (July 11th, I'll keep that in mind)  Beautiful bike BTW


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday !  Great choice for a present!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2019)

Happy Birthday to you indeed! Sweet bike!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2019)

Birthday is "7-11"? how "Convenient"
sorry couldn't resist. Hope your day is Great!!



_This is a favorite spot and memory although a current photo.
            This is the little shopping center on the corner of Kings Road
           and Hwy 25 in Carpentersville.  We used to go here almost daily.
          It was the home of the Convenient Store, Mr. Lion King of Treats,
           and Wintergarden Pharmacy._


----------



## Nashman (Jun 28, 2019)

Cool ride. Happy early Bday for July 11!!


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 2, 2019)

Sweet ride. Lets see, my 55th bday is in a couple of years.  Now I want a 66.  Lol. Happy Birthday !


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jul 9, 2019)

stoney said:


> Thank you. No, my bike when I was a kid was a '65 Coppertone Deluxe. About 10 years ago I bought the nicest original '65 Coppertone Deluxe I have ever seen from Gary Wold. Sold it a few years ago. I kick myself. Oh well, not the first time, probably won't be the last.



wish I could find more like that 65 Coppertone


----------

